# worst thing you have ever fed



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

when i first got my rbp piranhas i didn,t know alot about what to feed them so i bought a £15 eel and put it in the tank the reds started mauling it there was blood everywhere the reds only half ate it and i had to finish him off i feel bad thinkin back to how dumb i was but now i only ever feed mollies(very rarely).anyone else made any live feeding mistakes?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

my worst experience was a whole sardine! WHAT A MESS !! it took me weeks to get the water back to normal.

never again


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Goldfish

I lost fout 8-9 inch reds due to diseased feeders..

Now I only feed dead foods-krill, fish fillettes, silversides, ect..


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

fresh caught mackeral it clouded up the tank but in a few hours it was once again sparkling clean


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

well the worst thing i've fed my P was feeder gold fish.....nothing happened but i was lucky now he only get shrimp and scallop


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

My Oscar









I was upset and needed room in the tank so...

I was going to bring him back to the LFS but ended up making a cruel mistake...


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

GOLDFISH! I think i lost one of my p's because of diseased goldfish. Or sliced turkey from the deli.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Live chicks!!!


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Mackerel. It took me a few days of water changes to clear the oil.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

My finger.

I was vaccuuming out my Spilo's tank one day and the little bastard lashed out and bit my finger.








It was a small, crescent-shaped cut, but it bled profusely for two days!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex-girlfriend.

We got into a fight and I threw her into the tank. Later I found out what we were fighting about wasn't that important and then realized it was too late.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

worst i fed my reds are hamster , wounded but live small birds and red pepper dip on bloodworms . i was gonna feed a rabbit but it was too big for 4 reds to consume .next is prolly baby cats


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

a long time ago i had some 2 inch reds and in another tank a 5 inch oscar. there were about 10 reds. i put the oscar in and it attacked some of the reds, but while it charged one some others would go for its belly and fins, the oscar fought for a long time, guts hanging out.
mind i was a kid at the time, wouldnt do anything like that now!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

just feeder goldfish for me


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

spoondc2 said:


> worst i fed my reds are hamster , wounded but live small birds and red pepper dip on bloodworms . i was gonna feed a rabbit but it was too big for 4 reds to consume .next is prolly baby cats


you take the cake with that red pepper thread


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

goldfish. the only fatality i ever had. and it was a rhombeus. this was when i was new to the hobby of piranha. what a beauty this rhomb was too! 
my reds have always been easy to feed. i got desperate like a lot of newbies might with a stubborn rhomb and threw in some unquarantined golds...took just over a day for illness to set in.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

prolly goldfish...tank clouded like hell and smelled real bad....nothing was lost and it took bout a damn month for the tank to finally clear.....Reminds of why I don't like feeding LIVE ANIMALS to my piranhas......


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

plastic plants.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

...umm...well....maybe a marble ok a few marbles.....i put a bunch of them on the bottom of my tank all over the HOLE tank.....now theres none in the corner that my P likes to hang out in...and there a few marbles with teeth marks all over them not sure to be honest though he may have just moved them


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

marbles are good for there health


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Couple of Fs puffers(In in the game) there lips were all black and they were floating around in an angle for 1 day. But they made it very tough and unique fish.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

a gsp.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> marbles are good for there health


yes...but you have to know when to stop....to many isnt healthy haha


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have no regrets in terms of the live feedings I've done. Though it's only been tetras and rosies.

I guess the one mistake was putting in too many feeders at once. They made the tank messier than normal.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

kelrx8 said:


> worst i fed my reds are hamster , wounded but live small birds and red pepper dip on bloodworms . i was gonna feed a rabbit but it was too big for 4 reds to consume .next is prolly baby cats


you take the cake with that red pepper thread








[/quote]

i bet the hamster was a mess but the red pepper thread did take the cake i agree


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

goldfish and guppies, killed 6 2inch reds, o and spoondc2 if you feed your p's baby cats your just crazy mofo who needs to be locked up


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

blazednosferatu said:


> goldfish and guppies, killed 6 2inch reds, o and spoondc2 if you feed your p's baby cats your just crazy mofo who needs to be locked up


i must say a big spider i found in my house, my smallest rbp ate it


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

spoondc2 said:


> worst i fed my reds are hamster , wounded but live small birds and red pepper dip on bloodworms . i was gonna feed a rabbit but it was too big for 4 reds to consume .next is prolly baby cats












No need to prove me wrong... please!!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Man when i first started I use to feed my rbl ham, turkey, goldfish. And what killed my first piranhas was feeding them chicken liver for a week. The water got so bad that even a couple of water change couldnt clean it.

Now I stay away from that stuff and feed them calamaries, shrimp, pellets and fish.

Hater


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

An Oscar.
They tore him to shreds, it was cool to watch, but Oscars are way too cool to feed to Piranha.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

gold fish or left over turkey from thanksgiving

before coming to this site


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

sardines, its such a mess!!


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Had 8 rbs a couple of years ago. When I got snails I bought two blowfish (the store owner said it was fine) to get rid of the snails. My piranhas ate them and got poisoned and 2 of them eventually died. I was so MAAAAD







at that fishowner afterwards, and myself for getting tricked.



bmpower007 said:


> Couple of Fs puffers(In in the game) there lips were all black and they were floating around in an angle for 1 day. But they made it very tough and unique fish.


Welcome to the club







happend to me to


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> Live chicks!!!


no way !!!!


----------

